# 2 pork shoulders at the same time



## lcorz (May 28, 2009)

I need some advice.  I've got 2 pork shoulders (boston butts) each about 7.5 lbs a piece.  I'll be smoking them on my old smokey electric smoker.  I normally smoke 1 pork shoulder for about 1-1.5 hrs a lb to get to 190 degrees so that it pulls easily.  My question is, if I use the same method for smoking 2 at once will I need to add some cook time and if so how much?  I'll need to have them rested, and pulled by 4:30pm on Saturday for a party.  Any advice on when I should put them both on?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to SMF the smoke time will be very close to the same for two maybe just slightly longer to get temps up in the beginning because of more cold meat. Personally I go to 200-205 for butts.


----------



## fire it up (May 29, 2009)

Exactly as Pineywoods said.  
Shouldn't be much more for the time long as you make sure to have at least 1/4-1/2 inch space between the butts, and personally I always bring mine to 205 for a great pull.
Good luck!


----------



## blacklab (May 29, 2009)

X 3
Won't make that much of a differance unless you go to 200 or 205. Then it could be a hour or two. But well worth the wait


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 29, 2009)

x4..Good advice by all


----------



## the dude abides (May 29, 2009)

Just to add something...
be sure to cook to internal meat temps and not just based on time in the smoker. It sounds like you are but just wanted to make sure.  I've had equally weighed butts take different amounts of time. It's all based on how much fat and tissue is in each butt. 

Get yourself a good thermometer. And stop by the Roll Call area and introduce yourself to the family.


----------



## creative rock (May 29, 2009)

I did 2 butts last weekend in the MES set at 225, right butt didn't stall, left one did. Took dang near 12 hours to reach 165 on the left one. Both were foiled with a good spritz. Put in oven set at 200, and went to bed! got up the next morning... turned up oven to bring to 205... then ice chest for 3 hours, was about 168 and pulled. Very moist, fall of the bone, great smoke flavor and best of DELICIOUS!!!

BUT ya know what... It was awesome! Well worth every minute. zThese butts were about 7.5lbs each. To be safe, I would allow plenty of time, well worth it.
Enjoy your butts!
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 29, 2009)

the only thing i would add to the above advice is this:

when you estimate a time, be sure to start an hour or two earlier than that - you never know what might get in the way; cooler-than-expected temps, a long plateau, trouble getting the fire going or keeping it maintained, anything can happen. (i see that you have an electric, but even then, i imagine that ALMOST anything can happen!)

if they get done an hour or two early, you can always wrap them in foil and towels and put them in a cooler; however, if for any reason they are not done when you want them to be, you will find yourself rushing to get them done and doing theings that might reduce the quality of the final product.

start early and ensure that you will finish on time - it might help and certainly won't hurt!


----------



## hog warden (May 29, 2009)

I did two butts on my UDS over the weekend, and I was concerned that it might take longer for two, but they both finished right on time. 

Due to the fact it rained early (and all through the day), I got started later than I wanted to. I was also told not to be late,  so I let it run a tad hot. They finished earlier than I would have liked, but it worked out. Fell off the bone and there were no complaints. 

There is perfect and less than perfect and the folks I'm feeding are not good enough to know the difference!


----------



## lcorz (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.  I just pulled them off a couple of hours ago.  Party doesn't start for another 4 hours but I have them in the cooler, wrapped in foil with towels.  I put them on early just to be sure.  How long can I let them rest in the cooler before beginning to pull?  I just felt them and they are still really hot.


----------



## wutang (May 30, 2009)

They will be fine, I would wait to pull them until the party starts/time to eat. I have had butts in a cooler for over four hours and still been too hot to pull bare handed. A brisket I just did over last weekend sat wrapped in a cooler for about 7 hours-I still had a meat probe thermometer in it to keep an eye on the temp and it was still over 160 when I took it out.


----------

